# Anyone Else considering Australia



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like to know if anyone here is also considering leaving SA for Australia. I need advice on what fellow expats think about migrating to Australia and the pros and cons .

The Australia forum is very active so I couldn't post there , my post was buried in a few minutes.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> I would like to know if anyone here is also considering leaving SA for Australia. I need advice on what fellow expats think about migrating to Australia and the pros and cons .
> 
> The Australia forum is very active so I couldn't post there , my post was buried in a few minutes.



Eish, I am not. Its too far from home. But I know of a couple of former collegues (they were originally from India) who migrated to Australia and Canada. According to them you make more money there than here.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

with whats going on with the economy our future is uncertain. especially our kids


----------

